#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  [Ajuda] Wds falhado Rb 751u-2hnd cpe tplink wa5210g

## renatoweb

Ola pessoal peço desculpas pois sou novato no site e nao sei como devo posta.
Bem a dias estou sem dormi tentado soluciona um problema, tenho um mk Routerboard Rb 751u-2hnd em ap+brigde que esta enviado sinal wds para uma cpe tplink wa5210g como repetidora , mais a conexao esta caindo de uma hora para outra configurei a cpe em todos os modos repetidora wds universal etc, ate navega na onternet mais depois de um tempo a conexao wds cai o mk nao trava e a cpe tambem nao, ai tenho que reiniciar, o cara que configuro o mk coloco o host assim 10.5.50.1/24, gateway 10.5.50.1 networks 10.5.50.0 , a mascara esta dando 255.255.255.0
eu pesquisei hoje e me parece que a algo errado entre a mascara de rede e os ips atribuidos aos clientes.
olha o que um amigo posto.

Responder até em 19 dezembro 2010 at 22:34 Axo que meu fermento ta ruim, heheheh meu bolo nao deu certo seguinte, ja tenho um hotspot configurado /24 ai fiz essa receita ai tudo legal.o pc de teste aqui pegou sim os ips ex:
ip: 10.0.1.2
mascara 255.255.255.252
gateway 10.0.1.1
Servidor dhcp 10.5.50.1
dns 10.0.1.1

mais nao tem internet ele aparece a tela de login loga mais nao tem internet na maquina... , depois fui em nat na masquerade do hotspot apaguei o scr.address qua tava 10.5.50.1 funcionou, isso ta correto ou da algum trasntorno!!!
http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/c...-mascara-30-no
tentei usa isso mais nao sei se esta certo http://www.gwebtools.com.br/calculadora-subrede

----------

